# E3 Presse Konferenzen



## Leandros (6. Juni 2011)

Moin,

Ich gucke die E3 Presse Konferenzen traditionell immer. Dafür Opfer ich meinen Schlaf.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------

